# Just a Couple of Shots of Our Gang...



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Just a couple of shot of of our Mac (13yrs), Maesie (14yrs - RIP old girl), Mattie (4yrs) & Moe (11months)...

#1. Mattie...









#2. Mattie with her favorite ball, she would do anything to get this ball...









#3. Mattie...









#4. Mattie with one of their toys...









#5. Moe...









#6. Moe just relaxing..









#7. Mattie & Moe having a game of "tug" as long as that toy holds out. :doh:









#8. Mow having a little time out from playing...









#9. Just Moe...









#10. Well back at it...









#11. Just Moe...









#12. Our girl Maesie who we lost 6 weeks ago, still heavy in out hearts and mind, she is missed so dearly, RIP sweetheart.... 









#13. Mac & Maesie, the look of love for each other... Mac is going to miss Maesie soooo much after spending all their lives together.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Beautiful dogs, beautiful photos. RIP darling Maisie.


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

Awesome pics, thx for sharing


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Beautiful pictures. That last photo is heart wrenching. I hope you're all coping ok.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Great pictures. You have beautiful dogs. RIP Maesie.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful pictures of your beautiful Golden family. 
You've captured their spirits in each of these pictures. 

Sweet precious Maesie, I know she is missed.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

So beautiful thanks for sharing these pictures!!!


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Amazing pictures. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

What gorgeous pictures!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank you everybody for your kind remarks about our Gang, and your caring words about the loss of our girl Maesie…

It’ll be 2 months on the 6th September that we lost our beautiful girl Maesie, and it still brings tears to my eye’s just thinking about her, as we miss her so much.
I’m sure that there are many of you here that know this feeling.

We are so thankful to have our other three, Maccers, Mattie & Moe, as they helped take away some of the pain of losing Maesie, but she is constantly in our thoughts everyday…
I’m so pleased that I had taken so many photos of her and all of our gang over the years as other than our memories these photos bring back all the good times we had together.

#14. Another photo of our beautiful girl Maesie…


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Great images, all of them. 12,13, and 14 are my favorites though!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

So sorry about Maesie. I lost my Cara six weeks ago and nothing is the same. Good thoughts to you !


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey thanks Joe & Jud. I'm glad you both liked them and thank you Jud for your compassionate words…

I’m so sorry to hear of your loss of Cara, as we know what you are going through. 
The hard part is when you’re in your home and you go past where they used to lay, or not hearing their bark and where they ate their dinner, all these things reminds you of them…

Just a few more photos of our gang, maybe I’ll just keep adding their photos to this post…

#15... Mattie...









#16... Maccers, Maesie, Moe & Mattie...









#17... Mattie...









#18... Moe & Mattie...









#19... Mattie...









#20... Moe & Mattie...









#21... Maccers...









#22... Mattie...


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

These are all great images!


----------



## miantosca (Aug 31, 2015)

How cute! She has a really sweet face, and looks so happy


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Otter said:


> These are all great images!


Hey thanks Joe, I'm glad you liked them...



miantosca said:


> How cute! She has a really sweet face, and looks so happy


Thank you, we also think that she Beautiful Happy Golden Girl...


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

This series of photos is all about our “new” boy MaxiMoe, or as we call him Moe.
Some of Moe’s earlier photos from the beginning of the year up until about May/June.

#22...









#23...









#24... Mattie teaching Moe all the tricks to attacking the sprinkler...









#25...Mattie & Moe









#26... Moe’s 1st Christmas and one of his presents was his blue collar and lead…









#27... Moe, just being Moe...!!!









#28... Looking Cute...









#29... Our Boy Moe is growing way too fast...









#30... Oh please Mom, can I have a little cake, I've been good...









#31... Mattie & Moe playing...









#32... Mattie and Moe, OK, who's ball is it...









#33... 









#34... Just Moe, always smiling..!!!









#35... Moe still smiling...









#36... And still more smiling...!!!









#37... Moe & Mattie still playing...


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Beautiful pictures, as always! Moe really does have great smile!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear you lost sweet Maesie. She was beautiful, as are your other dogs.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Wendy427 said:


> Beautiful pictures, as always! Moe really does have great smile!


Thank you Wendy, and yes, Moe is always smiling, he's such a happy boy...



OutWest said:


> I'm so sorry to hear you lost sweet Maesie. She was beautiful, as are your other dogs.


Appreciate your kind words about Maesie, she was such a gentle Golden that never asked for much but just to be loved, which she got in abundance...
We really miss her, but thankfully we have Mac, Mattie and Moe that take away some of the pain, but not the loving memory we have of our Golden girl Maesie...


----------

